
One Man’s Unlikely Quest to Power the World with Magnets - mudil
https://www.wsj.com/articles/one-mans-unlikely-quest-to-power-the-world-with-magnets-11558029179
======
mudil
Live stream of the engine:
[http://earthenginelive.com/mobile/index.html](http://earthenginelive.com/mobile/index.html)

